# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  بنات ساعدوني ابغي مندوب او مندوبة ثقة لتوصيل كيك و حلويات باسعار معقولة

## ام مريم26

السلام عليكم ...

بنات منو تعرف مندوب او مندوبة ثقة لتوصيل كيك و حلويات من دبي إلى باقي الامارات باسعار معقولة.

اللي تعرف تتواصل ويااي عالخاص الله يبارك فيكن 

مشكورات خواتي ....

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## غرووب 22

سيِّدُ الاسْتِغْفار أَنْ يقُول الْعبْدُ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .

----------


## ام عنوده

انشالله البنات يفيدونج

----------


## ام مريم26

مشكورة اختي ام عنوده 

خواتي اللي تعرف حد يوصل تخبرني لاني محتاجة ضروري مندوب او مندوبة توصيل 

الله يبارك فيكن

----------


## ام عنوده

في شركه جديد اسمها موسسه التوصيل لنقل الطرود وتحصيل الاموال التوصيل العادي ٣٠ و الاكل ب٦٠
بس باقي الرقم شوفي البداله او اذا لقيته بحطه

----------


## بنت عقيد

مرحبا ها مندوب 
bbm 538baa87
whats up 0509756987

----------


## وردة بلادي2

عندي مندوب بس في العين الي محتاجه تتواصل معي ع الخاص

----------


## أم زمرده

*اللهم اغفر وارض عن كل عين بكت من خشيتك، وفاضت دموعها طمعًا في رحمتك...*

----------


## the_best_wedding

حبيبتي هذا مندوب متوفر 24 ساعه وبأسعار مناسبه
971566090748

----------


## Riders

هذا رقم الهاتف سائق مع سيارة للتوصل 0561043991

----------


## العين كيوت

شركة Fetchr

----------


## wafa123

*الصاروخ لتوصيل الطلبات*

*الشركة الرائدة المرخصة داخل دولة الإمارات منذ 5 سنوات*
*الدقة في المواعيد و الخدمة المميزة*
*توصيل الطلبات في نفس اليوم لكافة مناطق الإمارات*
*الطلبات المبردة 50 درهم*
*الطلبات العادية 30 درهم*

*للتواصل على الرقم 0558123416*

*انستغرام: sarukhdelivery*

#توصيل #delivery #توصيل_طلبات #توصيل_مبرد

----------


## دمعه سويديه

انا اوصل طلبيات التواصل على الخاص

----------


## Zoro

> انا اوصل طلبيات التواصل على الخاص


0567427628 اسعارها حلوه توصل لجميع المناطق

----------


## Umshamma1

الافضل تتعاملين مع شركات التوصيل المعروفه في الامارات

----------


## دودوالحلوة

السلام عليكم،، كنت اتعامل مع حرمة من فترة اسمها ام عايشة تعاملها وايد اوك صراحة كلميها لو بعدج تدورين مندوبة 
رقمها 0567033323
اتمنى أكون اضفت إفادة.. دمتم بخير

----------


## LoLo_88

نا اعرف وحدة تبيع محاشي مصرية لذيذة مب اي محشي وعندها طرق تقديم وايد حلوة عندها ( ملفوف - بصل - ورق عنب - بطاط -فلفل بارد ) انصحكم تاخذون من عندها شغلها مرتب ونظيف مافي حد طرشته صوبها ما مدحها ومن طحنا عليها اعتمدناها بصراحة والمحاشي بصوصاتها وترتبلكم كل شي .. نزلت الموضوع لان وايدين يحبون المحاشي بس مايعرفون من وين ياخذون للاسف مب اي حد يضبطه ..
هذا رقمها وحسابها 
0545302997
Latha_88_

----------

